# Newcastle FINALLY gets a MAC counter!



## panda0410 (May 13, 2010)

Well ladies, heard it on the grapevine, Newcastle Djs at Kotara is **finally** getting a MAC counter!!! s'bout bloody time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So now I can go and browse and see in person too!! Djs is undergoing major reno's atm, a new counter is going on the 2nd floor, where the NP counter used to be. I went and had a browse at some the new refurbishments and the new Chanel and Dior counters are just beautiful spacious and well presented! Cant wait to see what the MAC counter will look like! But I will always be visiting my lovely Inglot MA around the corner, she has to be one of the nicest MAs I have ever met


----------



## sambibabe (May 13, 2010)

^^ Woo hoo Panda!! My condolences to your savings


----------



## vintageroses (May 13, 2010)

^^ HAHA you crack me up Nat!


----------



## AllThingsGirly (May 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sambibabe* 

 
_^^ Woo hoo Panda!! My condolences to your savings_

 
HAHAHA!

Yay, panda!


----------



## sambibabe (May 13, 2010)

Panda, hope they have a huuuuuuuge perfume display!!


----------



## panda0410 (May 14, 2010)

LOL, oMfg, you make me laugh Nat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My savings have already packed their bags and are ready to leave the house 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The perfume display isnt impressive unfortunately 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm hoping after the reno's are done that will be rectified!


----------



## Ethelynde (May 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Well ladies, heard it on the grapevine, Newcastle Djs at Kotara is **finally** getting a MAC counter!!! s'bout bloody time_

 
The problem with replying to this message.. not being able to type out of sheer shock.

Really really really? There's really going to be a counter at DJs? I can only say, at last!, exactly.


----------



## panda0410 (May 21, 2010)

Yup - straight from the horses mouth folks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 An ex MAC MA told me, she works somewhere else now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOLOL!!!! 

Its going on the 2nd floor, it will mean competition for Inglot who are not well placed at Kotara - anyone who has been there will know that the top back corridor is the place to be seen. NP has two counters there currently less than 50ft apart, one in DJs and one in the thoroughfare. It will be interesting to see how Inglot fares once MAC becomes established there. I personally think the prices Inglot offers are hugely competitive, but the branding associated with MAC is a major drawcard.


----------



## kobie (May 31, 2010)

Get your wallets ready girls - it is opening in June.  I can't remember the exact date though.  I told my husband the other day  - his response was "oh god" heheheh


----------



## panda0410 (May 31, 2010)

LOL, oh god.... that kills me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't wait!!! Finally to play in person, swatch in person, best leave the CC at home methinks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehe


----------



## kobie (Jun 1, 2010)

time to depot so I can B2M straight away!    I actually saw the MA positions advertised and seriously considered applying, just so I could get staff discount.  (Never mind the 60 hours a week i do at my other job)     I will be interested to see how experienced knowledgable the MAs are given this is the first counter within 2 hours drive of here!  Do you mostly purchase online Panda?  We don't have many options here really.


----------



## panda0410 (Jun 1, 2010)

Yep online mostly and a few US CPs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do B2M at Paddo though, cant tell you how nice its going to be to B2M here for a change!!

I really thought Tuggerah would get the counter before us to be honest, I am SO pleased Kotara got the spot


----------



## *a* (Jul 10, 2010)

Woah! This is amazing.


----------

